# Selegiline+Pea+GBL Report



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello guys,

I want to share the most euphoric experience of my life (until now).
Ok except from bungeejumping maybe :boogie
I started Selegiline about a week ago. Tapered off Propanol, but kept taking Clonidine.
Tuesday i started my PEA experience. I first took Clonidine and some magnesium, and an hour later my first 50mg. The incredible rush came after 15 minutes, but it was so short i decided to go up to 100 mg the next dose a few hours later. Again a very euphoric feeling but again too short.
I decided to quit for the day, took some L-Glutamine, L-Tyrosine, Magnesium and 0,5 mg Klonopin and went to sleap. Fell asleep right away and absolutely no symptoms the next morning.
Yesterday i did the same but now my first dose was 150mg. OMG, this was even more intense and it lasted longer. That's when i spoke Euphoria on msn.
He asked me about my comedown supplements and i told him i have GBL too.
I know this can be very dangerous so i never thougt of that combo before.
Euphoria told me that he was pretty sure 0,3ML GBL mixed with PEA could do no harm when taken Clonidine before, and having Klonopin nearby.
After asking him again to be sure i dosed 100mg PEA+0,3ML GBL.
All i can say is OMG. What a feeling. And with no cardiovascular problems at all. I felt so high that i danced alone in my house listening to Dutch housemusic. It lasted pretty long too.
After a few hours i did the combo again and OMG again. Then i decided to take the same comedown combo as Tuesday and slept great again and woke up with a big smile on my face!
I am not planning on doing this very often, but if i want to get high as **** i will look up my nice (very cheap) combofriend.
Euphoria told me that with an NRI the effects will be even better, so i will look into that.
Conclusion:
1.Selegiline+PEA= Amazing Euphoria
2.Selegiline+PEA+GBL= Cannot be described in words

But be careful with this guys. I am pretty responsible so i knew when to quit and didnt take high amounts of PEA and GBL to get even higher!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Haha, nice. These are the kind of feelings we all should experience on a daily basis.


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

rocknroll714 said:


> Oh noes! PEA has claimed another victim! When will it end??


Lol i am now going to watch Fear&Loathing in LV on PEA, so maybe it will never end....Gonzo Style!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

rocknroll714 said:


> Oh noes! PEA has claimed another victim! When will it end??


What's so bad about PEA? Surely if it was dangerous, we'd have already seen problems with raised PEA levels in MAOI-users.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

GBL/GHB is an amazing drug for SA...its ability to MOTIVATE you to socialize in unrivalled(SP?).


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

But I think the GHB/GBL dose must me pretty low (or anticonvulsants must be taken before), then AFAIK euphoria got a seizure when he combined Selegiline + PEA + GBL.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

You have to differentiate between selective and unselective MAOIs. IllusionalFate told us a lesson!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

rocknroll714 said:


> We already talked about this on AIM.. you and IllusionalFate having hypertensive crisises.. and so forth.


Yeah, but I got the same level of hypertension/overstimulation from about 30mg of Ritalin in one night. I'm pretty sensitive to anything that raises noradrenaline/adrenaline.

PEA would be a lot better if people took it after being on 10mg selegiline for several weeks, instead of a few days. By then, the dopamine effects would be potentiated so much over noradrenaline, and you could use a lower dose, thus have a lot less problems.


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

euphoria said:


> Yeah, but I got the same level of hypertension/overstimulation from about 30mg of Ritalin in one night. I'm pretty sensitive to anything that raises noradrenaline/adrenaline.
> 
> PEA would be a lot better if people took it after being on 10mg selegiline for several weeks, instead of a few days. By then, the dopamine effects would be potentiated so much over noradrenaline, and you could use a lower dose, thus have a lot less problems.


So you think 5mg isn't a high enough dose for Selegiline? I don't know about taking 10mg a day. 
Will 10mg make the PEA last so much longer to make it worth taking?


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

euphoria said:


> PEA would be a lot better if people took it after being on 10mg selegiline for several weeks, instead of a few days. By then, the dopamine effects would be potentiated so much over noradrenaline, and you could use a lower dose, thus have a lot less problems.


Unless your idea of adding an NRI to the mix was employed. Then the pure dopamine euphoria should be able to be quickly accessed without having to build up dopamine levels beforehand.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Beffrey28 said:


> So you think 5mg isn't a high enough dose for Selegiline? I don't know about taking 10mg a day.
> Will 10mg make the PEA last so much longer to make it worth taking?


I've taken 10mg a day before. It's actually pretty cool, but very anxiogenic so you'll need an SSRI or something to take with it.

I'd say 10mg will substantially boost PEA's dopamine effect, meaning you can use perhaps half the normal PEA dose with the same effect on dopamine (but noradrenaline halved). I don't know exactly how much it'd potentiate PEA; maybe even more than 50%.

I think it would also make PEA last a lot longer, yeah.



> Unless your idea of adding an NRI to the mix was employed. Then the pure dopamine euphoria should be able to be quickly accessed without having to build up dopamine levels beforehand.


The best thing would be 10mg selegiline, [low/medium dose] NRI and PEA.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I really have to try this PEA + Selegiline thing out. After taking about 120mg Ritalin in a night orally and intranasally years ago, getting totally paranoid and thinking I will die of a heart attack - yeah I guess I'm ready for PEA. 

PS: I was an idiot years ago. 

PSS: (just for pharmacological insiders): That night I had a pure beta blocker at home (Metoprolol). It's a drug that reduces pulse rate and blood pressure. My pulse rate and my blood pressure were through the roof. Have I taken the drug? Back up your answer!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Medline said:


> I really have to try this PEA + Selegiline thing out. After taking about 120mg Ritalin in a night orally and intranasally years ago, getting totally paranoid and thinking I will die of a heart attack - yeah I guess I'm ready for PEA.
> 
> PS: I was an idiot years ago.


Don't you have an NRI or carvedilol? (low dose) Wellbutrin + selegiline would be a pretty good substitute for the PEA combo.



> PSS: (just for pharmacological insiders): That night I had a pure beta blocker at home (Metoprolol). It's a drug that reduces pulse rate and blood pressure. My pulse rate and my blood pressure were through the roof. Have I taken the drug? Back up your answer!


No, you took carvedilol.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> Don't you have an NRI or carvedilol? (low dose) Wellbutrin + selegiline would be a pretty good substitute for the PEA combo.


I have Carvedilol. I'm not so sure about Wellbutrin + Selegiline. Here is one abstract, with just 3 patients on that combo - I doubt they got high or euphoric.  http://www.selegiline.com/interact.htm



> No, you took carvedilol.


Didn't have that. Did I take the Metoprolol, yes or no? Back up your answer.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Medline said:


> Didn't have that. Did I take the Metoprolol, yes or no? Back up your answer.


No, because it's not an alpha blocker.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

The correct and more simple answer is: No, because I would be dead if I had taken it and we couldn't have this nice little conversation.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

You didn't take it because although you would have most likely died from a hypertensive crisis, your heart rate would be slowed (by antagonizing b1). Blood flow would be decreased and vital organs would not receive enough oxygen.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

And I had to make this difficult thought process and tough decission while having semi-psychosis and full blown anxiety attacks.


----------



## trayhawk (May 26, 2010)

This is an old thread...but Im new to these boards and a recovering PEA/selegeline addict.

BTW, selegeline for me by itself does very little.

I never tried the GHB combo but did the klonopin/pea/selegeline(deprenyl) and thought I had found the "answer". But it got out of hand.

Just posted this today on my experience, addiction, and recovery from PEA.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...lethylamine-pea-addict-anyone-else-out-91376/


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I answered in that thread.


----------



## trayhawk (May 26, 2010)

You are omnipresent. Thanks for your input there too. Much appreciated.


----------



## voyage (Jul 3, 2010)

Just to note that most Cocaine addicts would also wish "it last a little longer" in duration.

Mabe a positive thing it doesnt last too long in case you need to do important things later on. Some longer lasting chemicals/drugs ect can be horrible if the effects last hours & hours like LSD for example or MDMA.

If we could just "turn" alcohol off for example when we wanted to that would be great.

Hello by the way, i am Voyage


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum voyage.


----------



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

belfort said:


> GBL/GHB is an amazing drug for SA...its ability to MOTIVATE you to socialize in unrivalled(SP?).


I'm a recover abuser of the combo. Its very low key right now. I've never took something a euphoric as this. I see it being banned in the future.


----------



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

trayhawk said:


> This is an old thread...but Im new to these boards and a recovering PEA/selegeline addict.
> 
> BTW, selegeline for me by itself does very little.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. Addicted for about six months. It was so potent that I would stay up 5 days straight with major hallucinations starting day four. From what I recall, I behaved like a crack feen. I posted a bit more of how it was like in another post: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...pea-addict-anyone-else-out-91376/#post1655994

The only reason its legal is because its unknown off. From all other major prescription and street stimulants experienced, this one was the combo that dramatically increase my heart rate and blood pressure. If it was as popular as the other stimulants, it would be the leader for deaths due to overdose.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

rossija86 said:


> I'm a recover abuser of the combo. Its very low key right now. I've never took something a euphoric as this. I see it being banned in the future.


 Cant imagine that this garbage is more euphoric then a recreational dose of amphetamine.


----------



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Cant imagine that this garbage is more euphoric then a recreational dose of amphetamine.


Try 10mg of deprenyl and 0.5 of phenylethylamine in 30 mins. If you don't reach heaven, take another 0.5 in 15. Keep taking 0.5 every 15mins untill u get there. Trust me, u will know. Ofcourse this is horrible advice but if u've ever took high doses, you would know that its more potent. I"ve used amphetamines for years in different combinations. I'm prescribed adderall xr 30mg for about 1.5 years at 1 pill per day. I take the 30 prescribed pills in a total of about 6 days then refresh myself till the next presciption. I had large amounts of experience with all mentioned substances above and can easily say that deprenyl+PEA has much greater abuse potential.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Well then id just go for MDMA, i dont see any reason in taking a 30 minute high wich can easily overload your heart, besides that i know some ppl that say PEA is only anxiogenic and a crappy version of ritalin, its all individual i gues.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

ZigZagz said:


> I noticed that not a lot of sites mention any potential PEA side affects. What are they exactly?


Death, it makes your blood pressure shoot up if you dont dose carefully, besides that the same side effects as other stimulants most likely.


----------



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Death, it makes your blood pressure shoot up if you dont dose carefully, besides that the same side effects as other stimulants most likely.


Just want to add these: uncontrolable exessive sweating, dizziness, extreme restlessness of the whole body, anxiety & panick. If you dose too high, like CrazyMED said: death most likely due to a heart attack. They chances and severity of these side effects increase when Deprenyl/Selegiline are added to the mix. I've experienced all these except obviously death which during numerous occasions, I wasn't far from.


----------



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

ZigZagz said:


> How much were you taking?


About 15mg of selegiline and 2-4 grams of phenylethylamine per a 24 hour period. Would stay up 5 days in a row about twice every three months. It was a horrible time in my life as I got addicted.


----------

